# Lathe



## Lou Currier (Mar 3, 2016)

Is this a Good Deal???


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 3, 2016)

If you don't have a lathe and want to make pens, bottle stoppers and other small items; it is quite a bit less $ than that model sells for at Harbor Freight.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2016)

This is the exact lathe pictured. If you can get a 20% or 25% off coupon for Harbor Freight, you can get it brand new for $150 or $160, depending on which coupon you find.

It doesn't look hardly used, just some rust to clean up. Could be worth checking out. As Dennis said, if you're looking for something to get started making small items it would work just fine to get you started. Wouldn't hurt to offer $75 or $80 if it checks out and go from there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2016)

I have one of those and made lots of pens, duck calls and turkey calls on it. Had it lots of years. Just saying. With a 20% it was about 150 new.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2016)

Offer him $75 and see if he'll throw anything in with it, if not follow the guys advise above and by a new one for $150.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 5, 2016)

This is the HF model that sells for $200. The rust is only on the surface and wipes right off. The centers line up nicely. He took $75.00. 

Did I mention IT's HEAVY!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> This is the HF model that sells for $200. The rust is only on the surface and wipes right off. The centers line up nicely. He took $75.00.
> 
> Did I mention IT's HEAVY!



Just wait until you have to figure out how to move a Oneway 2436 all by yourself, Now that's heavy 

Congrats on the lathe purchase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

